# Canned trout today.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Canned 14 quarts and 32 pints of trout today, so even as nasty as it was, the day wasn't totally shot.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've had canned trout before. Good stuff


----------

